# [Scanner] Scanner scsi reconnu en root, pas en user (RESOLU)

## lmarcini

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à accéder à mon scanner scsi en user. Quelle est la marche à suivre au niveau des rules udev, sachant que l'appareil est sous /dev/sg0 ?

Merci.

----------

## ghoti

J'ose à peine le demander : ton user est bien dans le groupe scanner ?

----------

## lmarcini

 :Wink:  Oui.   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Et les propriétés sur le device node ?

y a pas un groupe genre scsi pour les utilisateurs ?

Sinon, dans les règles UDEV, tu peux lui préciser un mode avec MODE=0666 par exemple. Y a un howto complet (et chiant) sur le wiki gentoo anglais

----------

## salamandrix

Personnellement je ne sais même pas où ce cache le device de mon scanner (usb)... Rien de clair et de trivial dans le répertoire /dev. Et par expérience, udev est capable de créé des problèmes là où il n'y en avait pas  :Sad:  .

Personnellement je te conseillerai de te faire ta propre règle udev pour l'identifier en mettant les bons droits dessus (dans 10-local.rules)[Pas sûr que le device de ton scanner à pour group scanner.... [cela m'est arriver avec une imprimante... mal gérée par udev]]. À noter qu'il faut utiliser alors ":=" et non "=". Le := ignore les règles qui peuvent par la suite être appliquée.

----------

## salamandrix

ajout : relisant ton premier post, je te poste un exemple de règle udev. Il a été fait pour une imprimante en usb donc c'est à adapter :

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   BUS=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="04a9", SYSFS{idProduct}=="10a2", MODE:="0660", OWNER:="lp", GROUP:="plugdev" 
> 
> Pour owner : root et pour group : scanner.
> 
> Le reste est à adapter à l'exception des droits.

 

----------

## ghoti

Si tu as installé le package sane-backends tu devrais avoir le fichier de définitions /etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules !

----------

## lmarcini

En fait, la solution était très simple et disponible sur le wiki, section ... scanner USB !

Il suffit, dans  /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules, de rajouter 

```

# scanner devices

KERNEL=="sg0", GROUP="scanner"

```

Dire que j'ai frôlé la rupture conjugale à cause de cela...   :Very Happy:  Merci en tout cas pour vos réponses...

----------

## jjay

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> En fait, la solution était très simple et disponible sur le wiki, section ... scanner USB !

 

Tu peux nous donner l'adresse Wiki de cette page, ca m'interresse.

Merci

----------

## l_arbalette

 *jjay wrote:*   

> Tu peux nous donner l'adresse Wiki de cette page, ca m'interresse.
> 
> Merci

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_USB_Scanner#UDEV

----------

